
Lucky iron fish - andrewstellman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucky_iron_fish
======
DoreenMichele
The really interesting detail here is that making them fish-shaped is a
critical marketing strategy. They previously tried giving out iron discs or
iron lotus flowers, which had poor adoption rates.

------
krylon
"The subsequent trial found that, compared to the base blood iron rate at the
beginning of the trial, individuals using the iron fish had increased levels
of blood iron after 12 months, and the rate of anemia decreased by 43%.[5]

A randomized control trial in 2017 found that the iron fish did not increase
hemoglobin concentrations in a sample group of 340 Cambodian women."

These sentences seem to contradict each other. Or does it mean that the
concentration of iron in the blood has increased, but that it did not lead to
more hemoglobin?

------
mazatta
You can buy these here:
[https://luckyironfish.com/collections/all/products/lucky-
iro...](https://luckyironfish.com/collections/all/products/lucky-iron-fish)

They might seem a bit pricey for what it is, but they operate on a "buy one,
give one" model, so it's a pretty good deal considering that. They make a
great gift for anyone in your life who needs more iron in their diet.

~~~
kolpa
If you live in a developed country, you don't need one. There is iron in a
wide range of common foods, both naturally-occurring and artificially-
enriched. "lucky iron" fish are useful for people living on subsistence diets.

~~~
fenwick67
* unless you have a chronic iron deficiency

~~~
riffraff
Iron supplements are probably a better way to fight that, I'd think. Those are
also readily available in affluent societies.

------
skybrian
Sounds great, but the research cited seems to have conflicting results on
whether it's effective?

